# Help with Nikon D100



## Westone (Oct 24, 2008)

Im having a problem with my new Nikon D100. I dont seem to be able to use my AI manual focus lens with the camera. What Im trying to do is get the camera set up  so I can pick the F-stop and focus the lens manually. When I switch the focus dial to M, the rest of the camera will not function. I do have several lens that are auto focus, and they work well, except when the auto focus says things are in focus, the view finder image is not in focus. Its just a little off. When using the manual focus lens I am able to get a fine focus look through the view finder. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
Chuck


----------



## epp_b (Oct 24, 2008)

> When I switch the focus dial to M, the rest of the camera will not function.


Define "will not function".



> I do have several lens that are auto focus, and they work well, except when the auto focus says things are in focus, the view finder image is not in focus. It&#8217;s just a little off. When using the manual focus lens I am able to get a fine focus look through the view finder.


Have you adjusted the viewfinder diopter?


----------



## Westone (Oct 24, 2008)

Adjusted eyepeice .... No!  I will and I thank you for the heads up. Once I set the Camera and lens to M I can use the camera. What I'm looking for is to let the camera set the speed, while set the f-stop. This will allow me to use my AI lens.
Chuck


----------



## djacobox372 (Oct 27, 2008)

Westone said:


> Adjusted eyepeice .... No!  I will and I thank you for the heads up. Once I set the Camera and lens to M I can use the camera. What I'm looking for is to let the camera set the speed, while set the f-stop. This will allow me to use my AI lens.
> Chuck



The D100 will not meter with non-cpu lenses (lenses without a digital cpu-connection)... you can shoot in manual mode, but you have to "guess and check" the exposure.

The d200, d300, d3, and d700 allow for TTL metering with non-cpu lenses.


----------



## Westone (Oct 27, 2008)

That sucks! The only reason I bought the D100 was because I have a room full of Nikon AI gear. F2, F3, FM, N65 and now the D100. I do alot of macro work and without the ability to use lens I'm used to I'm over a barrel. So I need a D200 ...... Grrrrrr.
Chuck


----------



## bhop (Oct 27, 2008)

Westone said:


> That sucks! The only reason I bought the D100 was because I have a room full of Nikon AI gear. F2, F3, FM, N65 and now the D100. I do alot of macro work and without the ability to use lens I'm used to I'm over a barrel. So I need a D200 ...... Grrrrrr.
> Chuck




Bummer... although, with macro shots, since your subject's usually stationary, you can usually get away with chimping.  (looking at the lcd, then making adjustments).  I have to do that with my d70 and some older lenses of mine.  It's only "slightly" annoying..


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 28, 2008)

Buy a lightmeter. H


----------



## Westone (Oct 28, 2008)

Flash Harry said:


> Buy a lightmeter. H



I have a number of them. But this will not solve my situation. Thanks.
Chuck


----------



## djacobox372 (Oct 28, 2008)

Westone said:


> That sucks! The only reason I bought the D100 was because I have a room full of Nikon AI gear. F2, F3, FM, N65 and now the D100. I do alot of macro work and without the ability to use lens I'm used to I'm over a barrel. So I need a D200 ...... Grrrrrr.
> Chuck



Hmmm... you can use the lenses... you just can't meter the light.  But with a digital, it's not to hard to guess, check, and adjust--heck you may even learn a bit more about exposure. 

A D200 will cost you about $400 more then what you can sell your d100 for. But it's a worthy upgrade, its improvements over the d100 are too many to list.


----------



## Westone (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I need to ask some kind person to help me with the digital thing. It is my understanding that the Pixel count has a great deal to do with picture sharpness and therefore the maximum size a print can be obtained. I see the D1X has 5 or so meg. P. The D100 has more. Is this saying that the D100 can render a larger print? I've heard from another photographer that the D1X transends that rule. So ..... now to the meat of the help. I've been a film photographer for 30 + years, most of my print sizes are in the 16X20" range. How many Meg. Pics. do I need to get a sharp image at 16X20".  (I'm still missing my old Panatomic _ X ASA-25 B&W film) Any help would be greatly apprciated. Thank you.
Chuck


----------



## Westone (Nov 7, 2008)

Got a D1X and all my problems are solved. Not enough looking around on my part. Thanks to all for the input.
Chuck


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 12, 2008)

Westone said:


> Got a D1X and all my problems are solved. Not enough looking around on my part. Thanks to all for the input.
> Chuck


 
Good for you... mega-pixels aren't everything the quality of the sensor means more then the number of individual pixels.


----------

